# used class b motor homes



## oma (Jun 23, 2007)

I have been camping for 40 years in everything that has been made to camp in. Now that I am a widow I am considering a used Itasca diesel on the dodge sprinter. Does anyone have one? Is the mileage really 22mph + ? Tried the 2007 Winnebago View but it rocked and rolled while riding in it and not stable at all. Prefer not to buy new due to price. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## bcm (Jun 23, 2007)

RE: used class b motor homes

try the Winnebago Vista built on the VW chassis.  These units were been built from 2002 to 2005 and handle excellent - as good as a large SUV, and the mileage is pretty good too, depending on your driving habits you should easily average 14 - 16 mpg.  Plus a good used one (if you have time to look) can be found for around $ 30K. so even if it doesn't get the claimed 20+mpg that the MB engine claims to get (I doubt it), with all the money you save buying one at $ 55K + you'll have alot left for gas for quite a while !!!  Plus the workmanship and VW reliability in these units is superb.


----------



## oma (Jun 24, 2007)

RE: used class b motor homes

Thanks for the response. I am checking out the Itasca Navion with the dodge spinter Mercedes diesel which claims 22mph. True about saving money buying than more for traveling. Since I'm not in a rush, can consider many options and having done this kind of traveling for 40 years, have a few ideas of my own.


----------

